# Installer IMovie



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

Je découvre le monde Mac avec ma copine MACLola, et j'ai une question idiote à poser 

A la réception du IBook tout neuf, la toute première installation a utilisé les 2 CD intitulés "restauration de logiciels". A l'issue de cette installation, on s'est retrouvés avec MacOS9, qui comprenait IMovie. Super.

Mais le problème, c'est qu'on a voulu partitionner le disque pour installer MacOSX sur une autre partition. Donc on est repartis à zéro pour, cette fois, installer MacOS9 à partir du CD de MacOS9. Résultat, MacOS9 a bien été installé, mais sans IMovie..

Qu'à cela ne tienne, on a essayé de trouver IMovie sur un des CD, mais on n'a rien trouvé.

Donc la question est: quand on a MacOS9, sans IMovie, comment installer IMovie. Où le trouver, sur quel CD ?

Merci par avance de votre aide 

[25 novembre 2001 : message édité par NwarDez]


----------



## macboy (26 Novembre 2001)

tout d'abord bienvenu ds le joyeux monde du mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







bon pr réinstaller itunes vous avez besoin du cdrom
réinstallation de logiciel
et vous trouverez un dossier appellé "onfigurations"
vous l'ouvrez et vous cliquez sur "imac HD.img"
il ouvre dc l'image disque, il faut patienter qqles secondes et un là vous avez la config d'un mac 
vous n'avez plus qu'à trouver Imovie ds le dossier application  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voilà en plus grace à ce cd vous pouvez récupérer ttes vous appli en 1 click
génial
bon @llez j'espère que vous allez vous amuser avec imovie
il est vraiment trop fort comme log


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

Merci pour l'info, mais ton conseil ne marche pas tout à fait:
Dans le CD "restauration d'applications 1", il y a effectivement un dossier Configurations, et dedans, il y a 3 fichiers:
- IBook HD Disk 1.notice
- IBook HD Disk 1.readme
- IBook HD Disk 1.dmg

Pas de .img, donc..
J'ai essayé d'ouvrir le .dmg, mais il n'y arrive pas, et dit qu'il n'y a pas d'application pour ouvrir ce type de fichier..

Tu as des précisions à nous apporter ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## macboy (26 Novembre 2001)

tiens c'est marrant
vous devez avoir mac os 9.2.1
car j'ai vérifié pr mac os 9.0 ça fonctionne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne pense en effet qu'il faut ouvrir "IBook HD Disk 1.dmg"
pr cela essaye de l'ouvrir avec stuffit expander ( tu déplaces l'icone sur celle de stuffit)
ou bien essaye avec le logiciel disk copy ds le dossier "utilitaires"
j'espère que ça va fonctionner
car là moi aussi je ne comprends pas


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2001)

Va voir là, là et là.. Voilà


----------



## macboy (27 Novembre 2001)

je suis con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






normalement vous devez avoir un cd rom d'instal
pr imovie qui est livré avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'avais oublié celui la
désolé
ça aurait été plus rapide comme réponse


----------



## FdeB (27 Novembre 2001)

tes pas si con il n'y à pas de CR rom d'installe Imovie livré par exemple avec les iBook 600. J'ai fais exactement la même manip que lola (patition) et mon iMov classic ne fonctionne plus et y'a rien sur les CD


----------



## macboy (27 Novembre 2001)

c'est vraiment marrant ça???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je ne comprends pas du tout!!!
et sinon avez vous réussi à ouvrir" IBook HD Disk 1.dmg"
ça m'étonne qd même que imovie soit introuvable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

Eh oui, c'est exact, pas de CD de IMovie livré avec le IBook G3 600 :-(

J'ai suivi les liens de WebOlivier (son "là, là et là).. L'info intéressante que j'ai ai trouvée, c'est d'essayer d'ouvrir l'image disque avec TomeViewer.. C'est à essayer, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de le faire..

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Télémac (29 Novembre 2001)

Heps vous me laissez encore 1 à 2 heures et je vous donne le nom d'un chti freeware qui permet d'ouvrir l'installeur du système apple et qui permet d'installer juste la fonction que l'on veut (ou l'appli) bien pratique dans ce cas d'espèce

il évite de devoir tout réinstaller (comme pour quicktime par exemple)


à moins que tout le monde s'en fiche ...

@+


----------



## Télémac (29 Novembre 2001)

a la demande générale voici le nom du logiciel

par contre je ne sais plus si c'est un freeware mais tu le trouveras sur versiontracker.com

TomeViewer

il te permettra d'ouvrir l'intalleur d'Apple sur le CD rom et tu rechercheras l'application que tu souhaites installer dans le cas d'espèce imovie
@+


----------

